# Kfi vs viper vs superwinch



## Redbull Rancher

Cant choose between these. any one have experience with these


----------



## biscuit

I have a 3000lb viper classic its a good strong winch best investment iv made so far


----------



## Ole Nasty

I've had a Viper and a Warn both leave me stranded. So far I'm having good luck with my Badlands.


----------



## Winnipeg-Roy

Look into runva winches


----------



## SLVRBRT

My superwinch terra 3500 has been fantastic so far.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## droptrd

I run a viper. My buddy runs an LT superwinch. No problems with either, other than the quality of the steel cable that came with the viper. however, I complained to motoalliance and they quickly sent me out a synthetic rope. Now all is good.


----------

